# Review of Albion V Tundra by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Dec 20, 2016)

Albion V delivers subtlety in a powerful way. The sample set is unique, pristine and expressive conjuring a plethora of emotions when applied with care. This library won't be right for everyone but just may become THE go-to for many composers working on underscore. Full review, links & more: http://bit.ly/2hRgv2s

Albion V Tundra is available from http://www.SpitfireAudio.com


----------

